# Power Steering Rack Question



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a 2002 Turbo S that apparently needs a new steering rack. My question is how do you tell if it has Variable Ratio Steering (Servotronic) or not. Called the dealer and gave them the VIN. They had no idea. Any thoughts?


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

I am not being snarky here -- call another dealer. Or two. Or a specialty VW repair shop.

I have a VW-specialty shop I have been going to since 1988. There are two dealerships I trust very highly and pass other VW dealers in order to go to them. Unlike the '60s, not all dealerships are the same.

Sorry I don't have a direct answer for you. The Turbo S is one of faves and is on my current bucket list. Good luck!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know but I have the same car and it is a hydraulic rack; not like the newer electric based systems. To find the correct part numbers; look on VW's parts site or call your Vw dealer with your vin # like you already have done or examine the part numbers on your original part:

http://www.parts.vw.com


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

I checked with the local VW specialty shop who had diagnosed the problem. He had no idea either. I have a part number 1J1422075P


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

So, get the parts you need and fix the car? Any problem with that? As long as you get the correct part; I wouldn't worry about what kind of steering mechanism it technically is.


----------



## PelicanParts.com (Sep 11, 2015)

If you haven't had any luck you can always give us a shout and speak with one of our parts specialist who might be able to further assist you. 1.888.280.7799.


----------

